# WCF Game #1: Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota T'Wolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Finals









#2 Los Angeles Lakers (8-3)
vs. 








#1 Minnesota Timberwolves (8-4) 

*Schedule:*
To Be Announced

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    


Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton


*Timberwolves Bench:*
Wally Szczerbiak
Fred Hoiberg 
Mark Madsen
Michael Olowokandi
Darrick Martin
Gary Trent
Oliver Miller 


Series Thread
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im Gonna Say Lakers in 6, But I Have a Feeling It Could Be 5


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, same here Cris. I'm saying Lakers in 6 over the Twolves, just as I said before the postseason began. Possibly 5 if the Lakers play consistently.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think its gonna be 5 games. If the Lakers aren't rusty the Wolves could be in embarassing trouble. But then again the lakers don't do anything easily. So 6 is most likely.

I'm trying to think of which match-up could be trouble and the only obvious one is KG/Malone. But I don't think thats gonna be a tremedous disadvantage because Malone's stronger than KG and should be able to strip him and force him into bad shots. 

Kobe has the advantage over Spree but I expect Kobe to be defended by Hassell more than Spree. Spree will probably guard GP with Cassell standing near George. 

The Lakers big advantage is gonna be Shaq. He doesn't like Khandi and he'll eat Johnson alive. 

Simple formula get Shaq the ball. 

Wally could cause problems off the bench against our subs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm gonna say Lakers in 4. :yes: 

Game 1: Shaq 31pts 24rbs 7blks. :yes: :yes: 

Kobe 39pts 11asts :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow we might actually have a better bench than Minnesota


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

our bench isnt bad this year at all. sometimes ive been quite proud of our bench. Slava always hustles and gets offensive rebounds. Rush can hit the 3, you have Fisher who brings in energy and toughness, and Luke Walton rarely hurts you. 

I say Lakers in 6. They should beat Minny in 5, but you know, its the Lakers we're talkin about here.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Just feed shaq the ball....

Lakers by 10!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If we can get Shaq involved and dominating, this will be an easy series.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Lakers in 6.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not going to underestimate this wolves team, especially on their home floor. If they go out there, with their lazy selves, they'll lose.


I want to see Shaq touch the basketball on EVERY possesion, unless Kobe isnt missing. Theres too much of an advantage there.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers by 12 in Game 1 :usa:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would prefer us to face Sacramento. Anyway, I think this game will be very close and we need to play hard from the beginning, Lakers by 2.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

lakers by 13.........the 4 or 5 days the lakers got off with help them and especially kobe and with the t wolves only 1 day to prepare for the lakers......i have a feeling shaq is gonna own this series......


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wolves win game 1 by 8 points

i say wolves in 7 games.......

kobe is supposed to miss game 4 anywayz


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> wolves win game 1 by 8 points
> i say wolves in 7 games.......
> kobe is supposed to miss game 4 anywayz


can someone call security and escort this T'Pup fan out the premisis...:joke:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

decent quarter, how does the stupid kandi man have 8 points?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Half Overall, Defence is Shaky But Decent


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 46 - T'Wolves 44*


```
STARTERS M FG 3FG FT OR TR A TO STL BLK PF PTS 
Malone 20 4-8 0-0 0-0 0 5 1 2 2 0 0 7 
O'Neal 19 5-10 0-0 6-7 2 7 3 2 0 1 0 16 
Bryant 18 3-8 0-0 3-4 0 2 2 1 1 0 0 9 
Payton 15 2-5 1-3 2-2 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 7 
George 13 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 

BENCH M FG 3FG FT OR TR A TO STL BLK PF PTS 
Fisher 8 1-2 1-1 0-0 0 0 2 0 1 0 2 3 
Rush 6 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 2 
Fox 4 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Medvedenko 3 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 
Cook 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 
Russell Did Not Play 
Walton Did Not Play 
Totals   17-38 2-4 11-13 2 16 10 6 5 1 5 46 
  44.7% 50.0% 84.6%
```


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, we got away with one when they said that Wally fouled Kobe. But then they called Payton for a ticky-tack foul and Shaq for pushing in the back. Did Shaq push anyone on that play or go over the back? No, they just both had bad jumps for the ball. It basically ended up in Shaq's hands and he scored it. Bad call.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thats was a nice run, hell it was a 3 party


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

FISHER CAN BE ON MY TEAM ANYDAY


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Win
:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: 

Happy Bday Pinball BTW


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

garnett was tired.......cassell was injured.........lakers should've won by more but all that matters is that they won...........the twolves cant play down all game like this or else they will nevr win a game......wolves will get game 2 hopefully.....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!


I'm giving you a 5* Post Quality Rating for this. I like it. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Very good game and now we're going to see if wolves are good or not. they beat a kings team that was playing 7 players with no superstars.

Lets see how they handle two superstars or 4HOFs.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> FISHER CAN BE ON MY TEAM ANYDAY


:yes:

He's been nothing but solid and productive so far this playoff.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Superb! Splendid! Fabulous! Fantastic! Excellent!

:yes: :yes:    :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Funny how things come full circle. The same pattern for all of these Lakers title runs. Shaq dominant, Kobe scores about 25 gets the others involved and Fisher hits 3's just when the other team thinks they're catching up. 

KG will be better as the series goes but he's not gonna dominate Malone, Sprewell won't play this well every game and Kobe will, Kobe didn't even play all that well just when he had to. 

If the Wolves lose game 2 get the brooms.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Lakers are playing like a team. That is so surprising for me!  Seriously, they clicked and I don't see much things that could stop them now.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Fisher brings an intensity to this team that most of the time is just going through the motions. We seem to get an 8 to 10 point lead and then start coasting and let the opponent get back into the game. If we play like we did last night the brooms will appear.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I agree with Jazzy1*

This team now looks like the 3-peat Lakers. Shaq dominating and making everyone else on the floor better, Kobe scoring, role players making plays in big spots, and the D doing enough when they have to. This type of play by LA is what I paid my $149 to get NBA League Pass for, and I didn't see much of it during the regular season. Thank god I am seeing it now. although for free.

Anytime Shaq goes 9-11 on the line and Malone outplays the other team's 4, the Lakers should win. Great game by Fish, and nice to see Foxy get back on the floor. Lets hope Shaq keeps it up, as maybe he wants to remind someone who the real MVP is on this team and in the Legaue when he comes to play.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Fisher brings an intensity to this team that most of the time is just going through the motions. We seem to get an 8 to 10 point lead and then start coasting and let the opponent get back into the game. If we play like we did last night the brooms will appear.


Precisely. Kobe said the same thing in the press conference. Game 1, Lakers, should have put away in the fourth qtr, but they let Wolves to make a run.

However, it was ruined by Fish's 3-pointer. 

As for Shaq's free throw, once in a while, you will see him getting the job at the foul line done. He will struggle, however, makes no mistake about it, when the crucial free throw time comes, he'll get that one!


----------

